# Reformed Sunday School Curriculum???



## Damon Rambo

Does anyone know of any? I am trying to teach about 10 youth, the principles of reformed theology. I was wondering if anyone knew of any resources: Sunday school guides, videos, etc. I am Baptist, so this makes the matter more difficult.

Seems this has been totally neglected by the reformed community.


----------



## Scottish Lass

One of our Sunday School classes just finished _Bitesize Theology_ by Peter Jeffrey. Contents/chapters include God, Jesus, the Holy Spirit, the Trinity, sin, atonement, grace, regeneration, repentance-and-faith, reconciliation, redemption, justification, adoption, union with Christ, sanctification, election, eternal security, and the Second Coming.

The class ranged from high school to 32 years, by the way, some of whom are newer to Reformed thinking.


----------



## Marrow Man

I think you can get_ Bitesize Theology_ dirty cheap (i.e., $5 a book or less) at Cumberland Valley.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Damon Rambo said:


> Does anyone know of any? I am trying to teach about 10 youth, the principles of reformed theology. I was wondering if anyone knew of any resources: Sunday school guides, videos, etc. I am Baptist, so this makes the matter more difficult.
> 
> Seems this has been totally neglected by the reformed community.



Totally neglected? I think not.

GCP puts out curricula for all ages. There is also a lot of material that Lignonier ministries puts out. Redeemer PCA has a huge collection of materials. From a Baptist perspective, MacArthur has some materials as does John Piper's Church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

https://store.ligonier.org/product.asp?idDept=D&idCategory=TH&idProduct=WHA01DC


----------



## Marrow Man

The "problem" with GCP is that it is written from a Presbyterian perspective, and I believe the same is true for _Bitesize Theology_. The OP asks for something Baptistic. I sorta forgot about that.


----------



## Scottish Lass

_Bitesize _doesn't deal with baptism or church government, as far as I can remember and a quick scan of the chapter titles, which is why I listed them above. GCP will definitely touch on baptism, though. 

Bitesize quotes Spurgeon, Tozer, C.S. Lewis, Lloyd-Jones, John Murray, Banner of Truth, Packer, Boice, Ryle, D.A. Carson, etc., just to give someone a feel of the veiwpoint.


----------



## Bookmeister

I am sort of old-school here but what's wrong with the catechisms? Spurgeon adopted the Westminster catechism to a baptist flavor and I would strongly encourage you to take all youth through it.

Spurgeon's Catechism, 1855


----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks, Sweetie. I was confusing _Bitesize _with that book by Morton Smith your class used, which is definitely Presbyterian.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Tim,

Please don't call Alan sweetie.


----------



## Marrow Man

Semper Fidelis said:


> Tim,
> 
> Please don't call Alan sweetie.





 My bad. Was that out loud?


----------



## toddpedlar

Piper's material is actually pretty decent, so I would especially in a baptist context try them out. 

You also could (for a short term class) try Washer's One True God, which has excellent reviews.


----------



## Scott1

A good basic, yet deep study for one course is _Confessing Christ_ by Calvin Knox Cummings. The booklet study is very inexpensive. Young people can handle this.

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-117-confessing-Christ-gcp-7-chapte.aspx


----------



## Bookmeister

Semper Fidelis said:


> Tim,
> 
> Please don't call Alan sweetie.



I am comfortable enough in my manhood to deal with being called sweetie, however, I'm watching you Tim, don't try anything.


----------



## Marrow Man

Bookmeister said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> Please don't call Alan sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am comfortable enough in my madhood to deal with being called sweetie, however, I'm watching you Tim, don't try anything.
Click to expand...


_Mad_hood? Now that's got me scared...


----------



## Bald_Brother

*Yup... Catechize them kids!!!*



Bookmeister said:


> I am sort of old-school here but what's wrong with the catechisms? Spurgeon adopted the Westminster catechism to a baptist flavor and I would strongly encourage you to take all youth through it.
> 
> Spurgeon's Catechism, 1855



 I've found that the best thing to do with youth, as well as with the newly reformed, is to hand out copies of the LBCF 1689 and work through it, the catechism, and the provided texts. Personally, I use the Creeds, too, but I know that a lot of teachers don't like using them in a Sunday School setting.

But, this is good for an intro to the Doctrines of Grace, or so I've been told by people I trust. Never did it myself.


----------



## baron

Damon have you tried Founders Ministries which is the Reformed side of the Southern Baptist. I have not checked lately but they used to carry good Sunday School material.


----------

